# Leman Russ Eradicaor



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiyas once again
as from the title the Leman Russ Eradicator (for those who no idea-the one that has a simliar design of the Baneblade Hellhammer)-I have seen it, made and sitting at the stores till and I'm quite honestly abit disapointed-Wanted a Manticore


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

are you sure it was an offical kit you saw, and not a store conversion????


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

It was indeed, Cheked it carefully
Proper part and it was smaller


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes its real i saw one today, it also comes with options for Vanquisher and Exterminator variants


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, still playing catch up on the week at the mo, as been away all week, so missed the earlier post about someone seeing the sprues


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I also heard that it has a battle cannon to make a standard leman russ. Sounds like it could be the best kit ever made by GW if it is done properly. However I see a HUGE pricetag for so many spare parts.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Sgt Pasanius said:


> Yes its real i saw one today, it also comes with options for Vanquisher and Exterminator variants


It comes with them to?-Not bad then 
Mostlikely use the Exterminator


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Sounds awesome, got any pics?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I sense a disctinct lack of proof in this thread.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Prices for all kits being released is said to be £30. Also this thread is true, I've seen the sprues and it includes weapon options to make the renaming variants including the battle cannon.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

I have seen the sprues too, staff shoed me the black box at my local GW. The hull is the same as the demolisher. The turrets can make standard Russ, Eradicator, Exterminator, and Vanquisher - there were 4 barrels of differing size and shape. Eradicator barrel was basically the Hellhammer one, 2 standard looking barrels of differing length and the Exterminator one.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Why was this not included in the IG dex that was recently released?

A description of the leman russ eradicator please.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

The eradicator should be in the codex. It uses a nova cannon that ignores cover.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

My fault sir. It is indeed in the codex.

/facepalm


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

seeing some pics would be nice, but from the sounds of it, its gonna be pretty gd, looking foward to this


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't wait for pics to start surfacing, the LR Eradicator would really fit in well with my urban themed CoD IG army that I'm building considering it ignores cover.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I would've gotten pics if I knew it was there at allv :/


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Still dissapointed there will be no medusa 

But this kit seems like good value.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Daniel Harper said:


> Prices for all kits being released is said to be £30. Also this thread is true, I've seen the sprues and it includes weapon options to make the renaming variants including the battle cannon.


This is fact.

The Black Box also contained the new Night Spinner/Fire Prism sprue.

No other releases are planned for Spearhead Day.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

THIS ^&*$ING BLOWS.

I called my local hobby shop today in excitement to inquire about the black boxes they got in, AND THE DAMN STORE WAS BURGLED!

The shop owner said that most of the store's stock had been plundered, and all black boxes had been taken. It's going to be awhile before I can even buy minis from the store!

%&^*(#ING A! There goes my only chance of seeing the model in my hands before actually ordering it. >=(


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

xXRich07Xx said:


> THIS ^&* BLOWS.
> 
> I called my local hobby shop today in excitement to inquire about the black boxes they got in, AND THE DAMN STORE WAS BURGLED!
> 
> ...


...

:laugh:

:rofl:

I'm sorry, I'm not laughing at you, I'm just absolutely amazed that someone would actually break into a GW store and steal tons of models. It takes all kinds, I guess.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Incidentally what store was it?


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

A bit disappointed that they make such a big deal out of spearhead then just release two kits which are pretty dull. 
I am glad there is a new leman russ but its just a small change with a few new barrels. The less said about the new eldar tanks the better.
Just wish orks had gotten a new buggy and maybe a new chaos tank as they could do so much more with Chaos.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

you forgot about the platforms who seem to be the 40k version of greatswords


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yea what is it £20 for 1 platform and 2 Crew members.


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Incidentally what store was it?


Game Quest on Main street in Radford Virginia.

The store is going to be closed for a week or two now while they file insurance and restock the store. I've found another decent gaming store close by, so it will be a 30 minute drive instead of a 10 minute drive. Ah well I guess. Hopefully they have some black boxes down there.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Call me crazy but I'm glad there's only a small numbers of kits, I mean I'm already buying 3+ Russes. Although it sucks for other armies.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Talos said:


> A bit disappointed that they make such a big deal out of spearhead then just release two kits which are pretty dull.
> I am glad there is a new leman russ but its just a small change with a few new barrels. The less said about the new eldar tanks the better.
> Just wish orks had gotten a new buggy and maybe a new chaos tank as they could do so much more with Chaos.


i have to agree with you on the chaos part, would have been nice to see some sort of daemon engine, but alas we can only wish
ill defiently buy the new leman russ kit, hopefully it will have the option of a vanquisher gun been wanting to have a large force of vanquishers


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

yanlou said:


> i have to agree with you on the chaos part, would have been nice to see some sort of daemon engine, but alas we can only wish
> ill defiently buy the new leman russ kit, hopefully it will have the option of a vanquisher gun been wanting to have a large force of vanquishers


Then a force of vanquishers you shall have. The turrets on there.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

nice very nice, all i need now is to mass some money to buy a mass of tanks, (mmm i love the idea of mass vanquishers and executioners,)


----------

